# Here is another sick video for you sick fukks!!!!!!!!!



## pyes (Aug 28, 2010)

Scroll down a bit on the webpage to view the video. WARNING very graphic.

Re: Dagestan Massacre : Videos


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

that was rough man... i think i need to get my day started after that one...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

check out your view count. there is very little interest in these posts so why clutter shit up with them? keep them in 1 thread.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

The only reason I viewed(didn't watch video) this thread was cuz I saw LW had posted in it...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> The only reason I viewed(didn't watch video) this thread was cuz I saw LW had posted in it...





i used to have a short lived curiosity with this stuff. watched beheadings, murders, suicides, torture etc. one of the worst was watching people get their tongues cut off for punishment. 

yes you are sitting safely behind a screen but your soul, spirit, psyche whatever you choose to call it, doesn't know that. this shit will scar you, erode you, mark you. it becomes part of your experience on this earth. worms in your gut. you can't unsee it.

i'll pass.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i used to have a short lived curiosity with this stuff. watched beheadings, murders, suicides, torture etc. one of the worst was watching people get their tongues cut off for punishment.
> 
> yes you are sitting safely behind a screen but your soul, spirit, psyche whatever you choose to call it, doesn't know that. this shit will scar you, erode you, mark you. it becomes part of your experience on this earth. worms in your gut. you can't unsee it.
> 
> i'll pass.


 
Werd!!......I'm not into this shit at all.........The only comparable video I I've ever seen was the Nicolas Berg be-heading like 5 years ago and that was the one and only sick video I've ever watched and it will be my last.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

i've been on ironmag a long time. gore was never real big here but sometimes you see a video and it's natural to go "omfg look!" like you want another human to bear witness and agree yes that's fucked up. being entertained by it is just fucked up.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

I have no inclination whatsoever to watch this shit......The World is in a depressed state as it is.......I know it's entertainment to the sick, twisted fucks, but I prefer to watch stuff that makes me happy and laugh.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

i like all types of cimema but not slasher or gore. psychology studies say people who like that type of thing as entertainment identify with the killer and show low empathy. low empathy fits several personality disorders.


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

I love these videos... it's just hard to watch


But if LW was willing to fuck my tight hard ass with a 13'in Strap'on, then i'd also have to say this threads are Pointless


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

morbidly fascinating maybe but i think people are far better off not watching them.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe "pyes' sick vids" thread wouldn't be such a bad idea? LW mentioned collecting them all together in one area.

I avoid as much of the offensive videos as I can. Saw one beheading. _After _I told a high school student not to press play. How do kids break security barriers like they're not even there? 

Wish I hadn't seen that video. But the _sound _of a beheading is much more horrifying than the visual, imo.


----------



## MDR (Aug 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> morbidly fascinating maybe but i think people are far better off not watching them.



I've learned to check the feedback before I click on this stuff.  I think little Wing is right on here.  They are morbidly fascinating, but I think I'm better off not watching these videos.


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Maybe "pyes' sick vids" thread wouldn't be such a bad idea? LW mentioned collecting them all together in one area.
> 
> I avoid as much of the offensive videos as I can. Saw one beheading. _After _I told a high school student not to press play. How do kids break security barriers like they're not even there?
> 
> Wish I hadn't seen that video. But the sound of a beheading is much more horrifying than the visual, imo.



You think it sounds worse than the visual? LOL dude, check out Pyes fucking videos and you'll have a major change of heart in about 3 mins lol fucking HARD to watch


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2010)

Ewwww... not again! Pass.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

soldiers, policemen, forensic specialists, morticians, surgeons, child and animal protective workers, veterinarians... as a society we do need people who can deal with this type of thing but i'm grateful i don't have to. 

i think if we had to even butcher our own cows we'd not eat 35 million beef animals a year in the US.


----------



## unclem (Aug 28, 2010)

MDR said:


> I've learned to check the feedback before I click on this stuff. I think little Wing is right on here. They are morbidly fascinating, but I think I'm better off not watching these videos.


 
 i agree mdr ill pass on this one seen enough gore in my 44 yrs exsistence.


----------



## pyes (Aug 28, 2010)

little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see eachothers' faces. I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Aug 28, 2010)

pyes said:


> little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see eachothers' faces. I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.



I thought it was cool that you did post a warning so people know what it is so they can avoid it if they like.  Lot of folks don't bother.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

pyes said:


> little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see eachothers' faces. I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.




no one is whining you stupid cunt. the point was _*why make 15 threads for the same fucking topic*__*? *_who cares that you need to prove your manhood by watching this garbage. we don't need 15 "omg look a daisy" threads either. it's like you think you discovered some new thrill with each one so you make a new thread. we get it you dare to sit at your comp and watch ikky stuff. why don't you go enlist like a real man and get off your comp you little pussy.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

pyes said:


> little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see eachothers' faces. I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.


 

Relax internet tough guy.........pyes said he could beat me up...


Fuckin' tool!!!


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Relax internet tough guy.........pyes said he could beat me up...
> 
> 
> Fuckin' tool!!!



I wonder who could win in a Fight??? Pyes or my Uncle who can beat up 20 mexicans with knifes


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, I watched all the way and yes it was pretty bad what those grown men did to those kids. What I don't understand is why let some dick with a knife stand over you and you don't atempt to do anything to the prick. hell you seen him slit your buddys throats and all your going to do is lay there and beg like a bitch. Fuck that! I would go out fighting. you might kill me but in the end I will fuck you up as much as I can. There's my take on the whole thing!


----------



## Tesla (Aug 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wonder who could win in a Fight??? Pyes or my Uncle who can beat up 20 mexicans with knifes


 
It was 6 Mexicans with knives, but no worries........After that nothin fukkin' scares me.....It's survival of the fittest, and you do what you can to stay alive...


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

I like Shark Fin Soup following a Heavy Pinning of the Gears


----------



## Saney (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Al forgot to mention where this fight took place.
> 
> FOLSOM STATE PENNNNNNN!
> 
> ...



Tell me Dick, how do you know all of these specific details??? Huh?? Were you one of those 6 non-big Mexicans??? Well?? FUCKING ANSWER ME DAMNIT!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys watch this new show on animal planet? It comes on after Whale whores. Its called "The cove" or some shit. takes place on a small jap island. They roundup dolphins into this cove and then slaughter em for meat.
> 
> The father and son team get all weepy eyed and try to stop the japs from doing it. The jap fishermen were gettin pissed at these guys and tried to get em arrested. But they keep coming back with cameras and document all the activities. its interesting.
> 
> But....i dont get it. Were top predators. we need to eat. What the fuck is wrong with people? Seriously. its food.



not too familiar with the japanese but the Faroe people get 30 % of a years meat from a harvest of less than 1000 animals. we kill 35 million beef animals a year. i wonder how bloody that would make the sea?

Marine Hunters

*"I believe that if we read the small print in our new Green   Bible we may discover that the sustainable - and, one hopes, humane - use   of a natural resource which swims to your home waters is the very essence   of greenness. "
*_Brian Leith, British environmental film maker, 1991 


_


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

peta doesn't even want to see people keep pets. there was a scandal a while back over peta taking animals in and euthanizing them after they assured owners they would find them good homes. they think pets are slaves. i grew up on venison, i don't hunt myself but i have no objection to 200 pounds of meat that wanders into my back yard going in my freezer. peta can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wonder who could win in a Fight??? Pyes or my Uncle who can beat up 20 mexicans with knifes


 Are they FDA approved knifes?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 28, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> What gets me about PETA is they feel hunting and fishing should be completely banned globally.
> 
> How do they expect the Inuit people to survive? Snow cones? Horticulture in sub zero temps seems...well, impossible.
> 
> I just dont understand. Maybe im not evolved enough to feel empathy for chickens and fish. One day, i can only hope my descendents can bond with their furry/scaley/winged brethren



Like most ignorant young americans I supported PETA.  I mean, who doesn't like animals?  Nobody wants animals tortured and killed.  That was until the "sea kitten" thing.

I shit you not, PETA wanted the name "Fish" changed to "sea kitten" and fought the wildlife agencies for this.  They also tried to change the term "fishing" to "Sea kitten hunting".  I am deadly fucking serious.  Google it.  The absolute craziest people I have ever seen.


----------



## MDR (Aug 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> peta doesn't even want to see people keep pets. there was a scandal a while back over peta taking animals in and euthanizing them after they assured owners they would find them good homes. they think pets are slaves. i grew up on venison, i don't hunt myself but i have no objection to 200 pounds of meat that wanders into my back yard going in my freezer. peta can go fuck themselves.



I agree that PETA is more than just a bit loopy.  I think the ASPCA and the Humane Society do a lot of good work, without all the headline-grabbing stupidity.  I grew up on Venison too, and I still like it.  Big difference between hunting Deer and big-game hunting for a critically endangered species.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

yes. the faroe islands are taking aprox 1000 animals out of a population of about 778,000. it's a sustainable harvest and they utilize much of the animal, even the skin to make rope. i feel way different about the rhino that was recently killed for it's horn etc. huge difference i agree.


----------



## MDR (Aug 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> yes. the faroe islands are taking aprox 1000 animals out of a population of about 778,000. it's a sustainable harvest and they utilize much of the animal, even the skin to make rope. i feel way different about the rhino that was recently killed for it's horn etc. huge difference i agree.



It's the rich fucks who pay someone thousands of dollars so they can show everyone how great they are by hanging an animal on the wall that drive me crazy.  Never use the meat, strictly a trophy-kill.  Most of the time they don't know the first thing about hunting.  Folks that use everything from the animal they can often show a great deal of respect for the animal and hunt for a necessary purpose other than money or self-aggrandizement.  One I respect, the other makes me want to puke.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

agreed.


----------



## pyes (Aug 28, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> no one is whining you stupid cunt. the point was _*why make 15 threads for the same fucking topic*__*? *_who cares that you need to prove your manhood by watching this garbage. we don't need 15 "omg look a daisy" threads either. it's like you think you discovered some new thrill with each one so you make a new thread. we get it you dare to sit at your comp and watch ikky stuff. why don't you go enlist like a real man and get off your comp you little pussy.


 
I was enlisted for 4 years and did 2 in iraq and afganistan...bit ur tongue on that one huh broken wing.



Ponyshow said:


> Relax internet tough guy.........pyes said he could beat me up...
> 
> 
> Fuckin' tool!!!


Listen ponyboy, I would punch you so hard in ur fukkn chest that both of your shoulders would touch. Fighting 6 drunk mexicans with swiss army knives is not much of a challenge. between my military training, martial arts training, and mma training and prison time, you stand no chance. Not to mention, I have that retard strength. So to make a long story short, my punch would kill you, and if I missed...the wind behind it would give you pneumonia and you would die anyways.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 28, 2010)

I couldn't help but watch it.  Not so much a morbid curiosity, rather it's just interesting to witness the way that war seems to turn otherwise normal people into animals.  There were cases of our own people doing this kind of shit in Vietnam.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 28, 2010)

pyes said:


> I was enlisted for 4 years and did 2 in iraq and afganistan...bit ur tongue on that one huh broken wing.



yea yea and i'm a green beret.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> *You think it sounds worse than the visual?* LOL dude, check out Pyes fucking videos and you'll have a major change of heart in about 3 mins lol fucking HARD to watch



Yes.

Visually, I can almost disconnect, but that _pig squealing_ sound effect (I didn't watch the Berg murder) was almost more than I could handle.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2010)

pyes said:


> little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos *need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see each others' faces. *I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.



You're not so tough. *YOU'RE NOT SO TOUGH!*

I just dare you to watch _this!_






YouTube Video


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

pyes said:


> I was enlisted for 4 years and did 2 in iraq and afganistan...bit ur tongue on that one huh broken wing.
> 
> 
> Listen ponyboy, I would punch you so hard in ur fukkn chest that both of your shoulders would touch. Fighting 6 drunk mexicans with swiss army knives is not much of a challenge. between my military training, martial arts training, and mma training and prison time, you stand no chance. Not to mention, I have that retard strength. So to make a long story short, my punch would kill you, and if I missed...the wind behind it would give you pneumonia and you would die anyways.


 

STFU you fuckin' cock sukkin' prison faggott......I've been thru way more than your little pussy ass ever has ..........I'm battle tested.......U want a peice come to Sacramento and I'll cunt slap you're little faggott ass back to wherever you reside.........Fukkin' faggott with your training.......real world training is where I live........I live to survive fukker..I would love to see your little pussy ass in SacTown.......


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i used to have a short lived curiosity with this stuff. watched beheadings, murders, suicides, torture etc. one of the worst was watching people get their tongues cut off for punishment.
> 
> yes you are sitting safely behind a screen but your soul, spirit, psyche whatever you choose to call it, doesn't know that. this shit will scar you, erode you, mark you. it becomes part of your experience on this earth. worms in your gut. you can't unsee it.
> 
> i'll pass.


 
lol, after reading this...i'll pass too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

hey I heard Paula McCartney's Ex-wife got beaten to death with her own false leg!

 . . reports from a local Mexican gang say:



> Tenemos que apuñaló a caballo en la cara. . ahora le ganamos a ex de Paul McCartney-esposa hasta la muerte! Con su pierna falsa propia! Que mierda cupón robar Judio mejor correr y esconderse. . él está al lado!


----------



## pyes (Aug 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> You're not so tough. *YOU'RE NOT SO TOUGH!*
> 
> I just dare you to watch _this!_
> 
> ...


 
Nah man, I dont think I can watch that one, AHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## pyes (Aug 29, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> STFU you fuckin' cock sukkin' prison faggott......I've been thru way more than your little pussy ass ever has ..........I'm battle tested.......U want a peice come to Sacramento and I'll cunt slap you're little faggott ass back to wherever you reside.........Fukkin' faggott with your training.......real world training is where I live........I live to survive fukker..I would love to see your little pussy ass in SacTown.......


 
Well, I must apologize....I had no idea god made you the terminator....LOL battle tested...lol ...sactown...I am also ''battle tested'' ahahaha....I live in a city 1/4 the size of philly with more crime than philly...I dont know about hairy sactown..but they call my city red dot (Reading,Pa) Sadly, I live on the worst block in Reading...There has been 12 shootouts 30-40 feet from my front door in the past 3 years...My tahoe was shot 7 times from someone ducking behind it. We are both products of our environment, but your city is no way ''tougher'' .


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

Tenemos que apuñaló a caballo en la cara. .


----------



## Tesla (Aug 29, 2010)

pyes said:


> Well, I must apologize....I had no idea god made you the terminator....LOL battle tested...lol ...sactown...I am also ''battle tested'' ahahaha....I live in a city 1/4 the size of philly with more crime than philly...I dont know about hairy sactown..but they call my city red dot (Reading,Pa) Sadly, I live on the worst block in Reading...There has been 12 shootouts 30-40 feet from my front door in the past 3 years...My tahoe was shot 7 times from someone ducking behind it. We are both products of our environment, but your city is no way ''tougher'' .


 

Southeast San Diego is where my hood was.......That's where I got stabbed......I just live in SacTown now


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

I think my Uncle Pony can PWN Puh Pye's littl gay ass!!!

I live in South Jersey where the STD's and HIV is awfully plentiful... I'm tougher than both put together!!!!!!

But does this battle of Bigbys qualify as "More Gay" then me and Josh's Feud?


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im from Brooklyn. You're all pansies as far as im concerned.



Fuck you you short mother fucking flame broiled wanna be wanksta ass wigger.. I'll smother you with your own blub


----------



## Curt James (Aug 29, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Im from Brooklyn. You're all pansies as far as im concerned.



Oh, yeah? Well, _I_ drive a Kia Spectra.







That's right. Not so bad now, eh, _mister tough guy from Brooklyn? _


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2010)

and while they argued about who was toughest


the green beret just sat there all this time saying nothing, stirring the fire with his dick.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> and while they argued about who was toughest
> 
> 
> the green beret just sat there all this time saying nothing, stirring the fire with his dick.



STFU or GTFO or Plow my asshole


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2010)

i did that's why i'm sterilizing my dick. i know where you come from.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2010)

LOL Wait, you have a Penis?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 29, 2010)

i have a whole bunch of them.


----------



## MDR (Aug 29, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Oh, yeah? Well, _I_ drive a Kia Spectra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, well I drove a Mercury Lynx in college.  That's right, a knockoff Ford Escort.  Definition of Cool.  Oh yeah, and it was light blue.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't understand why the victims didn't put up a fight. Maybe you'll be lucky and be shot instead of getting your head cut off slowly.


----------



## pyes (Aug 29, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Tenemos que apuñaló a caballo en la cara. .


 
LOL wth does that mean? That is either some broken spanish or a saying I have never heard and do not know what it means.

we have a horse stabbed in the face?????

LOL what does that mean?


----------



## pyes (Aug 29, 2010)

Brooklyn aint been shit since the early 90's....You are not even allow to own a gun in new york legally. And I was not a green beret...sounds good but they dont do shit but travel, learn the local language, and try to make friends with the locals to get info. They rarely fight at all. I was infantry, we did 4 to 8 week shifts of being on the ''battlefield'' kicking doors down, clearing houses one by one and pushing insurgents farther back.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2010)

did the locals ever dress up as mexicans and attack you with knives?


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> not too familiar with the japanese but the Faroe people get 30 % of a years meat from a harvest of less than 1000 animals. we kill 35 million beef animals a year. i wonder how bloody that would make the sea?
> 
> Marine Hunters
> 
> ...


 
if anyone is surprised that the Japanese eat dolphins, or amazed at the amount of beef we eat.... you should see the shit they eat where i live here in China. sure...we all know the Chinese eat dogs. yes...they really do, but it gets a whole lot worse then that and not only do they eat basically anything...but they eat some of it while its still alive.


----------



## muskal (Aug 30, 2010)

pyes said:


> little wing and pony show, WHY EVEN COME ON THIS THREAD AND BITCH AND WHINE LIKE A LITTLE MIDDLE SCHOOL GIRL? You read the fucking title, You know it's some sick shit, and yet you still cannot resist the urge to click the fukkin thread. Then you little pussies leave cry baby comments...Maybe you 2 little homos need to go to the happy-go-lucky section, where you 2 can hold hands and skip together while giggling for no reason but to see eachothers' faces. I feel like placing you 2 shoulder to shoulder and double punching both of you faggots right in the suck hole just for whinning like a bitch.



It seems that pyes is quite protective of his videos lol

Do they keep you warm at night?


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys watch this new show on animal planet? It comes on after Whale whores. Its called "The cove" or some shit. takes place on a small jap island. They roundup dolphins into this cove and then slaughter em for meat.
> 
> The father and son team get all weepy eyed and try to stop the japs from doing it. The jap fishermen were gettin pissed at these guys and tried to get em arrested. But they keep coming back with cameras and document all the activities. its interesting.
> 
> But....i dont get it. Were top predators. we need to eat. What the fuck is wrong with people? Seriously. its food.


 
I saw that "movie". Was freaking boring. Anyway there are studies showing that dolphin meat is high in mercury and shouldn't be eaten.

You'll end up looking and thinking like Josh.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2010)

sprayherup said:


> I saw that "movie". Was freaking boring.  Anyway there are studies showing that dolphin meat is high in mercury  and shouldn't be eaten.
> 
> You'll end up looking and thinking like Josh.



and here we wouldn't dare eat toxic meat right?
*


Mexico Rejects Meat, US Eats It*


The Back Forty » Mexico Rejects Meat, US Eats It





One of the public food safety issues  facing the United States is the contamination of meat with residual  veterinary drugs, pesticides,and  heavy metals. “Residue” of this sort finds its way into the food supply  when producers bring animals to slaughter plants while they have these  residual contaminants in their system. When the animals are slaughtered,  traces of the drugs or pesticides contained in these animals’ meat is  shipped to meat processors and retail supermarkets, and eventually  purchased by consumers.​_n  2008, when Mexican authorities rejected a shipment of U.S. beef because  it contained copper in excess of Mexico’s tolerances, FSIS had no basis  to stop distribution of this meat in the United States since the FDA has  set no tolerance for copper.__
_​_You  read that right. Mexico has a limit on the amount of copper that is  safe for human consumption.  The United States does not.  So when Mexico  sent the meat back, it was sold to and eaten by US citizens...



*Mercury danger in dolphin meat*


 http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20090923f2.html

... Asked why the government doesn't do more to warn  consumers of the possible dangers of eating whale and dolphin meat, such  as putting warning labels on all meat sold, Endo says it's likely that  officials simply don't see a problem. 
     "The official attitude is probably along the lines of  because so few people eat dolphin and whale meat, and since they tend to  be mostly older, it's not that big of an issue," he said._


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2010)

if fish has so much mercury don't eat it but go buy a pack of smokes and bottle of vodka and stop at mcdonalds and the pharmacy to get the kids their ritalin.


----------



## sprayherup (Aug 30, 2010)

If it's on sale or if I had a coupon for it I'd eat dolphin meat.


----------



## pyes (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> did the locals ever dress up as mexicans and attack you with knives?


 
LOL no, but they had rpg's, ied's, and ak's ^_^



Little Wing said:


> and here we wouldn't dare eat toxic meat right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Same goes for the fluoride in our water supply. Some countries have banned the introduction of fluoride in their drinking water, but we do not. Fluoride is a poison. fluoride has no clinical evidence that it helps prevent cavities also._


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 30, 2010)

pyes said:


> LOL no, but they had rpg's, ied's, and ak's ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the fluoride in our water supply. Some countries have banned the introduction of fluoride in their drinking water, but we do not. Fluoride is a poison. fluoride has no clinical evidence that it helps prevent cavities also.



explain this to your average US citizen and they will most likely label you a conspiracy theorist. There is ton of evidence proving what you just stated.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

pyes said:


> Same goes for the fluoride in our water supply. Some countries have banned the introduction of fluoride in their drinking water, but we do not. Fluoride is a poison. fluoride has no clinical evidence that it helps prevent cavities also.


 
this is a load of shit . . they introduced fluride into the water here in major cities back in the 70s . .  Im 3 fkg 6 and never had a cavity in my life . . fluoride works bitches


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 30, 2010)

Same here.  30 yrs old and never had a cavity.  Being a fucking superhero may have helped me out though.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> this is a load of shit . . they introduced fluride into the water here in major cities back in the 70s . . Im 3 fkg 6 and never had a cavity in my life . . fluoride works bitches


 Have u seen nations that don'e use fluoride  in the water?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

The Situation said:


> Have u seen nations that don'e use fluoride in the water?


 
Ive seen parts of the same country who dont.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Ive seen parts of the same country who dont.


 Me too the deep south..see roids


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2010)

that effers teeth falling out?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> that effers teeth falling out?


 yep


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

*Dental Fluorosis: A Cosmetic Effect? *(Back to top) 
*"It is a toxic effect and a cosmetic effect. These are not mutually exclusive. It's toxic and it's cosmetic."*
- Dr. Arvid Carlsson, Nobel Prize Laureate in Medicine/Physiology (2000). 
*"it is illogical to assume that tooth enamel is the only tissue affected by low daily doses of fluoride ingestion."* 
- Dr. Hardy Limeback, Head of Preventive Dentistry, University of Toronto. (2000). _Why I am now Officially Opposed to Adding Fluoride to Drinking Water_.
*"Common sense should tell us that if a poison circulating in a child's body can damage the tooth-forming cells, then other harm also is likely."*
- Colquhoun J. (1997). Why I changed my mind about Fluoridation. _Perspectives in Biology and Medicine_ 41:29-44.
*"Like bones, a child's teeth are alive and growing. Flourosis is the result of fluoride rearranging the crystalline structure of a tooth's enamel as it is still growing. It is evidence of fluoride's potency and ability to cause physiologic changes within the body, and raises concerns about similar damage that may be occurring in the bones."*
- Environmental Working Group,_ "National Academy Calls for Lowering Fluoride Limits in Tap Water"_, March 22, 2006.
*"It seems prudent at present to assume that the ameloblasts are not the only cells in the body whose function may be disturbed by the physiological concentrations of fluoride which result from drinking water containing 1 ppm" *
- Groth, E. (1973), _Two Issues of Science and Public Policy: Air Pollution Control in the San Francisco Bay Area, and Fluoridation of Community Water Supplies. _Ph.D. Dissertation, Department of Biological Sciences, Stanford University, May 1973. 
*"The safety of the use of fluorides ultimately rests on the assumption that the developing enamel organ is most sensitive to the toxic effects of fluoride. The results from this study suggest that the pinealocytes may be as susceptible to fluoride as the developing enamel organ."*
- Luke J. (1997). _The Effect of Fluoride on the Physiology of the Pineal Gland_. Ph.D. Thesis. University of Surrey, Guildford. p. 176. 
*"A linear correlation between the Dean index of dental fluorosis and the frequency of bone fractures was observed among both children and adults." *
- Alarcon-Herrera MT, et al. (2001). Well Water Fluoride, Dental fluorosis, Bone Fractures in the Guadiana Valley of Mexico. _Fluoride_ 34(2): 139-149. ​*Dental Fluorosis: What is it?* (Back to top)
Dental fluorosis is an irreversible condition caused by excessive ingestion of fluoride. It is the first _visible_ sign that a person has been overexposed to fluoride. 
Fluoride causes dental fluorosis by damaging the enamel-forming cells, called ameloblasts. The damage to these cells results in a mineralization disorder of the teeth, whereby the porosity of the sub-surface enamel is increased. ​


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

Eat ur fukkin hearts out!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Why is Fluoride Bad for Me?*

British researchers report in the British Medical Journal that fluoridation studies are flawed. A Canadian Government report found fluoridation does more harm than good. A US National Institutes of Health Panel found most tooth decay studies, including hundreds on fluoride, scientifically invalid. Even UNICEF, the organization that protects children, reports, "more and more scientists are now seriously questioning the benefits of fluoride, even in small amounts."
New research proves old-time dentists' premise was wrong. Fluoride's possible benefits, if any, are topical. So there's no good reason to swallow fluoride or put it into the water supply.
Fluoride is highly toxic. In fact, before fluoride was deemed a "cavity fighter," it was used as insecticide and rat poison. In fact when it comes to dental hygiene, fluoride actually does more harm than good.
When you consume too much fluoride, your teeth can become discolored and crumble. 
In tests on laboratory animals, fluoride has been shown to enhance the brain's absorption of aluminum (the substance that's found in the brains of most Alzheimer's patients). Three different osteoporosis studies have associated hip fractures with fluoridation. And excessive fluoride has been shown to damage the musculoskeletal and nervous systems, leading to limited joint mobility, ligament calcification, muscular degeneration and neurological deficits.
A number of different studies have linked fluoride to as many as 10,000 cancer deaths per year, with a high incidence of bone cancer among men exposed to fluoridated water.
Fluoride is an acute toxin with a rating slightly higher than that of lead.According to "Clinical Toxicology of Commercial products," 5th Edition, 1984, lead is given a toxicity rating of 3 to 4, and Fluoride is rated at 4 (3 = moderately toxic, 4 = very toxic). 
Fluoride is also considered toxic waste. It is one of the most bone seeking elements known to mankind. The US Public Health Service has stated that fluoride makes the bones more brittle and the dental enamel more porous.
Approximately half of each day's fluoride intake will be retained. This is what makes it so dangerous. "The dose makes the poison". All sides agree to the fact that healthy kidneys can eliminate only about 50% of daily fluoride intake. The rest gets absorbed in calcified tissues, like bones and teeth.The National Academy Of Sciences (NAS) stated in 1977 that, for the average individual, a retention of 2mg/day would result in crippling skeletal fluorosis after 40 years.
Four major studies involving 480,000 children (US, 39,000; Japan, 22,000; India, 400,000; Tucson, 29,000) comparing fluoridated and non-fluoridated areas showed no significant difference in decay rates. Proven is that a higher intake of fluoride will actually cause MORE cavities, especially for children with low dietary calcium intake.
Those little white spots visible on the teeth of many children are called dental fluorosis, a condition
which not only predisposes them to decay, but also provides a sign that systemic fluoride poisoning is taking place. Dental fluorosis appears to serve as a red flag for future bone fractures as well.

In 1990 fluoride was found to be an equivocal carcinogen by the National Cancer Institute Toxicology Program.(Maurer, et. al.,"Fluoride an equivocal carcinogen. J.National Cancer Institute 82, 1118-26, 1990)
There are also studies proving that fluoride toxicity affects fertility.
In a dramatic turnaround, the nation's leading fluoride advocate, The American Dental Association (ADA), issued an alert on November 9th (2006) urging parents to avoid fluoridated water when reconstituting infant formula, warning that "Infants less than one year old may be getting more than the optimal amount of fluoride if their primary source of nutrition is powdered or liquid infant formula mixed with water containing fluoride."
The most recognized problem with the ingestion of too much fluoride is dental fluorosis. This condition is characterized by the failure of tooth enamel to crystallize properly in permanent teeth. The effects range from chalky, opaque blotching of teeth to severe, rust-colored stains, surface pitting and tooth brittleness.
Studies dating back to the 1950s have shown links between Down's Syndrome and natural fluoridation. Ionel Rapaport also showed how the age of women bearing Down's Syndrome children decreased in direct relation to the increase of fluoride in the water supply. The more fluoride that was in the water, the younger the age of the women bearing Down's Syndrome children. 
Risk to the thyroid gland.According to the NRC, fluoride is an “endocrine disrupter.” Most notably, the NRC has warned that doses of fluoride (0.01-0.03 mg/kg/day) achievable by drinking fluoridated water, may reduce the function of the thyroid among individuals with low-iodine intake. Reduction of thyroid activity can lead to loss of mental acuity, depression and weight gain.

*How did the use of Fluoride ever get sanctioned then?*

In 1939 a dentist named H. Trendley Dean, DDS, examined water from 345 communities in Texas. Dr. Dean worked for the U.S Public Health Service (PHS). He determined that high concentrations of fluoride in the water corresponded to a high incidence in mottled teeth. To many dentists this provided an answer to the problem of mottled teeth they saw in some of their patients. Dr. Dean also unexpectedly found a lower incidence of dental cavities in communities having about 1 ppm fluoride in the water supply. Among the native residents of these areas about ten percent developed the very mildest forms of mottled enamel, usually described as "beautiful white teeth". However, Dean used a technique known as "selective use of data", using data from 21 cities while completely disregarding data from 272 other locations which show an almost complete lack of correlation when plotted.(J.Colquhoun;International Symposium on Fluoridation, Porte Alegre, Brazil, September 1988) 
Meanwhile, a number of court cases were being launched due to fluoride contamination, mainly by the aluminum industry. In addition the Manhattan Project, the secret atomic bomb project, was in a big race to build the world's first A-bomb. A pollution incident of great magnitude occurred at a factory in New Jersey (DuPont) producing millions of tons of fluoride for the project. A major "negative PR" problem was emerging, threatening the Manhattan Project and the secrecy around it.In 1945, supposedly as a result of Dr. Dean's discovery, the PHS planned to conduct a 10-year study of fluoridation in two cities. Grand Rapids, Michigan was chosen as the city for artificial fluoridation and Muskegon, Michigan was the non-fluoridated city for comparison and cavity rates were to be compared. In 1950, after only five years into the project, due again to pressure exerted from the atomic bomb program, public health officials started to campaign for fluoridation. The campaign was based on the fact that fluoridated Grand Rapids had shown some decrease in cavity rate. Meanwhile there was also a decrease in cavity rate shown in non-fluoridated Muskegon. However, Muskegon was dropped from the study for unknown reasons. After the project was completed, only the Grand Rapids result was released and a major PR campaign promoting fluoride use started.
The aluminium industry were very keen to get the fluoride bandwagon rolling. They had been marketing their fluoride waste as a rat poison and insecticide and were looking for a larger market. Therefore, a ten-year test was planned to prove to the public that fluoride in water would reduce the incidence of cavities. Before the test was completed as planned, and despite the fact that there was no clear evidence that fluoride was either safe or effective, water fluoridation was declared a triumph for public health.


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 13, 2010)

Would you not rather just run and get shot rather than wait untile you get your throat slit !


----------

